# Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Hallo und Guten Morgen. Habe ein Problem. Ich denke das meine SSD  nicht im AHCI-Modus läuft obwohl dies im Bios angezeigt wird.
Im Gerätemanager steht unter IDE ATA/ATAPI

                                                 AMD SATA 
                                                 ATA Channel 0 
                                                 ATA Channel 1

Im Samsung Magician ist ATA Standard: ATA/ATAPI-8 vermerkt. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus das die SSD gar nicht unter AHCI läuft. Oder liege ich damit falsch? Falls nicht, wie kann ich es bewerkstelligen das AHCI läuft?

Die SSD ist eine Samsung 840 120 GB. Bios ist aktuell. Das MB ist ein M5A97 pro auf dem die Treiber auch alle aktuell sind.


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

Pjotrusch schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Morgen. Habe ein Problem. Ich denke das meine SSD  nicht im AHCI-Modus läuft obwohl dies im Bios angezeigt wird.
> Im Gerätemanager steht unter IDE ATA/ATAPI
> 
> AMD SATA
> ...



Schau einfach im BIOS ob beim SATA Controller AHCI statt IDE eingestellt ist. Wenn ja, läuft sie mit AHCI.


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Ja steht auf AHCI. Mich wundert nur das im Gerätemanager nichts mit AHCI- Controller oder ähnliches steht. Von daher bin ich mir unsicher.


----------



## Allwisser (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

stell doch mal auf IDE im bios. dann wirste ja sehen, was passiert


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Die SSD beherrscht den ATA-8-Standard. Was stört dich denn daran? Das hat nichts damit zu tun, ob die SSD unter AHCI oder IDE läuft.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Also bei mir wollte das dann damals nicht mehr starten, als ich von AHCI auf IDE umgestellt habe


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Was könnte denn passieren? Ich stelle doch nicht einfach was um und bekomme den Rechner dann vielleicht nicht mehr gestartet, mit Verlaub.


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



Allwisser schrieb:


> stell doch mal auf IDE im bios. dann wirste ja sehen, was passiert


 Selten schlechter Ratschlag, tsts.....

Wenn du einfach wissen willst ob AHCI läuft kannsde ja mal einen Benchmark machen und die Ergebnisse posten, mit IDE ist die Platte deutlich langsamer, das fällt auf.

Im Gerätemanager sollte das so aussehen: KLICK


----------



## Allwisser (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

von ahci auf ide umstellen ist kein problem. nur andersrum gehts nicht.


----------



## derGronf (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Hallo Pjotrusch,

wenn du im Biso ahci stehen hast, ist alles gut.

Und AMD nennt seinen ahci Treiber nicht wie Windows ahci. Wenn da AMD sata, dann hast du alles richtig gemacht.
Also keine Panik. Alles ist gut.

derGronf
genau


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



derGronf schrieb:


> Hallo Pjotrusch,
> 
> wenn du im Biso ahci stehen hast, ist alles gut.
> 
> ...


 Gut dann bin ich schon mal beruhigt. Hatte jetzt mal einen Benchmark mit AS Benchmark durchgeführt. Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit unter Seq wird mit 130,84 angezeigt. Das kommt mir wenig vor. Ein Firmware Update wird mir vom Samsung Magician empfohlen. Kann dieses Update nützlich sein. Weil diese Schreibgeschwindigkeit mir im Vergleich mit anderen doch viel zu niedrig vorkommt.


----------



## Scalon (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

also ich konnte bei mir von ide auf AHCI umstellen, ohne Probleme allerdings hatte ich dadurch im Benchmark (Samsung SSD Magican) keinerlei Vorteile (läuft über Sata3 :/)


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

AS SSD Benchmark, Download bei heise

Wenn oben Links im Fester alles auf O.K. steht, ist alles wie es soll....

Ansonsten findest Du sonst alles um SSD hier PC-Experience Hardware Artikel, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 18.01.2013)


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> AS SSD Benchmark, Download bei heise
> 
> Wenn oben Links im Fester alles auf O.K. steht, ist alles wie es soll....


 Also oben links steht: Samsung SSD 840
                                           DXTO
                                           amd-sata
                                           103424K-OK ( in grün)
                                            111,79GB


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

Pjotrusch schrieb:


> Also oben links steht: Samsung SSD 840
> DXTO
> amd-sata
> 103424K-OK ( in grün)
> 111,79GB



Poste mal Bitte n Screenshot vom bench.


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



Pjotrusch schrieb:


> Also oben links steht: Samsung SSD 840
> DXTO
> amd-sata
> 103424K-OK ( in grün)
> 111,79GB


 Wie mache ich das? Bin wirklich nicht der Held in solchen Sachen.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Prima, dann passt es - anderfalls hätte dort amd-ide gestanden.


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Prima, dann passt es - anderfalls hätte dort amd-ide gestanden.



Aber 130mb/s bei sequenziellem lesen ist witzlos. Da ist doch was faul oO


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Screenshot hätte ich, jedoch wie bekomme ich den hier rein?


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

Pjotrusch schrieb:


> Screenshot hätte ich, jedoch wie bekomme ich den hier rein?



Auf Antworten Drüken, dann "Anhänge verwalten"


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## target2804 (28. Januar 2013)

Pjotrusch schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es klappt.



Die Werte sehen gut aus! Passt so


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



target2804 schrieb:


> Die Werte sehen gut aus! Passt so


 Auch die Schreibwerte unter Seq? Manch einer hat mindestens den doppelten Wert.


----------



## hendrosch (28. Januar 2013)

Nicht mit der SSD 840 (non-pro) wie du sie hast. 

Für die ist das völlig normal.


----------



## hbf878 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



Pjotrusch schrieb:


> Auch die Schreibwerte unter Seq? Manch einer hat mindestens den doppelten Wert.


der hat dann wahrscheinlich entweder einen intel-sata-controller, der manchmal etwas mehr leistung bringt, oder eine ssd größerer kapazität. mit steigender kapazität steigt normalerweise auch die seq. schreibgeschwindigkeit, die lesegeschwindigkeit ist jedoch normalerweise bei allen kapazitäten nahezu gleich. 
oder derjenige hat eine 840 *pro*, die im vergleich zur 'normalen' 840 deutlich höhere schreibgeschwindigkeiten hat. 

btw: auf welchen benchwert beziehst du dich?

hbf


----------



## dmxforever (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Der sequentielle Schreibwert stimmt exakt mit den Herstellerangaben überein.

SSD 840 Basic 120GB - SPEZIFIKATIONEN | SAMSUNG


----------



## Pjotrusch (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Dann bedanke ich mich für die kompetente Hilfe.


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Ist der AHCI Modus vom Mainboard abhängig und natürlich vom BIOS? Oder geht das eigentlich überall im BIOS einzustellen...


----------



## hbf878 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Ist der AHCI Modus vom Mainboard abhängig und natürlich vom BIOS? Oder geht das eigentlich überall im BIOS einzustellen...


ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie diese frage gemeint ist, aber um eine ssd im ahci-modus betreiben zu können, brauchst du:
-eine sata-ssd, die den ahci modus unterstützt (alle aktuellen ssds tun das)
-einen ahci-fähigen sata-controller auf dem mainboard (amd ab sb 710, intel seit ewigkeiten). dieser muss ggf im bios auf ahci umgestellt werden (meist unter 'storage configuration' oder 'southbridge configuration' oder 'integrated peripherals', die option heißt meist 'sata controller mode' oder 'ich sata mode' oder so)
-ein betriebssystem, in dem ein ahci-sata-treiber 'enthalten' oder installiert ist (ab windows 7 standartmäßig enthalten).

hbf


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Ich erinnere mich damals an 2009, als ich noch einen Tower hatte. 

Da konnte ich im Bios den AHCI Modus einstellen, soweit ich mich jetzt überhaupt nicht täusche. Habe seitdem nur noch nen Notebook gehabt und will aber wieder umrüsten.

Ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern, dass ich mal eine AHCI Treiber installiert hatte.


----------



## hbf878 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*



brechwertmyoper schrieb:


> Ist der AHCI Modus vom Mainboard abhängig und natürlich vom BIOS? Oder geht das eigentlich überall im BIOS einzustellen...


ich glaube jetzt hab' ich die frage gecheckt . ja, ob der ahci-modus geht, hängt von den 'fähigkeiten' des mainboards ab. eigentlich alle mainboards der lezten 5 jahre (abgesehen von den nforce-chipsätzen) sollten ahci problemlos unterstützen. 

hbf


----------



## brechwertmyoper (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Supi danke dir ...

Jetzt wo ich mein ZITAT lese, habe ichs selber erstmal nicht verstanden gehabt .

Na dann kann ja nichts schief gehen.


----------



## AchtBit (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Läuft meine SSD im AHCI- Modus?*

Xp verhält sich merkwürdig, wenn man es mit AHCI Geräten installiert hat und wechselt im Bios den Modus auf IDE, dann ist noch alles Paletti. XP installiert einfach den IDE Controller und schmeisst den AHCI raus. Tut man aber wieder umstellen und startet XP, dann schmeisst es den IDE Controler raus und installiert einen standart SATA Controller. Der Witz, die LW, egal ob IDE oder SATA, sind nun plötzlich SCSI LW und verfügen auch über SCSI Optionen. Die Features und die Leistung ist 1:1 wie mit dem, AHCI Controller, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass keine Software mehr in der Lage ist die SMART Werte oder Temp der LW zu lesen. Da gibts dann nen unerklärbaren Error.  Die ganz Schoße lässt sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen. XP besteht auf SCSI LW egal was man versucht.

Ich weis es genau, denn mein XP am Desktop ist seit Jahren in diesem Mode. Ich installiers auch nicht neu. Temp und SMART ist mir echt wurscht.

Hier mal ein Bild: DVD Brenner ist ein IDE Gerät und die HDDs beide SATA. Normalerweise


----------

